# Cgc



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just have to share...after much toil, Frank passed his CGC tonight!! This is sort of a big deal for Frank. Some of you may remember that a couple of years ago Frank had become quite reactive. I couldn't take him places for fear of him spotting another dog. He would just come unglued. I hired a trainer and we had some one on one training in hopes of being able to take a basic obedience class. Well tonight Frankie passed his final test for the Therapy dog class we were taking. The test is the AKC CGC, so now Frank is Bellarata's Fly Me To The Moon Frankie Boy, CGC!! Love my boy!!

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS to Frank! That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

CONGRATS! Pam, you have done a fabulous job with handsome Frank!!! Super proud of both of you . He's going to be a great therapy dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

So proud for you and Frankie. That is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

YEAH Frank!!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

That is awesome!!! Go Frankie. You give me hope that maybe my crazy Cadeau might eventually make it. 

I love that it is now officially a title. My Cadie and CherryB have theirs, but I want to put one on all of them. Oh just to find the time.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

IvysMom said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Frank! That is quite an accomplishment!


Thanks!


hoaloha said:


> CONGRATS! Pam, you have done a fabulous job with handsome Frank!!! Super proud of both of you . He's going to be a great therapy dog!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This was actually a really fun class to take, I think Obi would make a fantastic Therapy Dog!


angel's mom said:


> So proud for you and Frankie. That is quite an accomplishment.


Thanks Lynn!


bellaratamaltese said:


> YEAH Frank!!!!!


I know!! Yeah!!


CloudClan said:


> That is awesome!!! Go Frankie. You give me hope that maybe my crazy Cadeau might eventually make it.
> 
> I love that it is now officially a title. My Cadie and CherryB have theirs, but I want to put one on all of them. Oh just to find the time.


Trust me Carina, if Frank can do it, Cadeau can! Frank is such a big goof!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Way to go Frankie!!!

Pam, Frankie is such a cutie!!! You rarely put up any pics of your fluffs. I think this is the first pic I saw of your fluffs besides the signature pics. I would love to see pictures of your other fluffs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gooooo Frank!! I'm so happy for him. I didn't know the backstory. Reading that makes this even more impressive. 

Pam, congratulations to you! I'm sure you put in a lot of work into this. It paid off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Tessa has her CGC too, so I know just how much work that is for both human and fluff! Way to go Frankie!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Way to go Frankie!! And you too Pam!! Well done!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats to you and Frank on such a great accomplishment.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:aktion033: that's awesome!!! Congratulations to Frank and you for all of the hard work!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations Frank!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great job Frankie and Pam!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Pam, congratulations! That is a HUGE accomplishment for Frank. It took a LOT of work for Gracie to get her CGC. She would always shy away when a stranger tried to approach her or pet her, so when she was able to pass that part of the test I felt like we had reached the summit of a mountain. (Thank heaven for clicker training). So I know how elated you feel right now. It makes it worth all the work when they reach these goals! Ella has her CGC also, but we didn't have to work quite as hard at it. Congratulations again! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats Frankie and Pam for a job well done! Kudos for your hard work!!! Bella says YOU ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations to you both:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How fantastic, way to go both of you, and the trainer. :cheer: would love to hear how you did it. My Penny is the same way with other dogs, and we live in a very very doggy neighbourhood. Been talking to one trainer who does BAT training, but she thinks Penny may need something from the vet to relax her before starting, as well as using the thundershirt. She goes for playdates with other little yorkies etc. but goes crazy with other dogs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations Frankie and Pam!!!:dothewave:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, that is impressive! Congratulations Frankie.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Way to go Frankie!!!
> 
> Pam, Frankie is such a cutie!!! You rarely put up any pics of your fluffs. I think this is the first pic I saw of your fluffs besides the signature pics. I would love to see pictures of your other fluffs.


You're right, I have been very delinquent in posting pictures. But my excuse is that I am a very bad photographer. I will try to do some decent picures and post them. I was even hesitant to post the pic of Frank looking so scruffy, but it was his big moment, so we went with it!



eiksaa said:


> Gooooo Frank!! I'm so happy for him. I didn't know the backstory. Reading that makes this even more impressive.
> 
> Pam, congratulations to you! I'm sure you put in a lot of work into this. It paid off.
> 
> ...


Yes Aastha, this was a long process for us. But I'm so glad I we did it. He is so worth the effort! 



maggieh said:


> Congratulations!!!! Tessa has her CGC too, so I know just how much work that is for both human and fluff! Way to go Frankie!!!!!


I think we should start a thread for all the CGC dogs on SM. It might encourage more to pursue this. It really makes for a well rounded dog, and strengthens the dog/human relationship.



educ8m said:


> Pam, congratulations! That is a HUGE accomplishment for Frank. It took a LOT of work for Gracie to get her CGC. She would always shy away when a stranger tried to approach her or pet her, so when she was able to pass that part of the test I felt like we had reached the summit of a mountain. (Thank heaven for clicker training). So I know how elated you feel right now. It makes it worth all the work when they reach these goals! Ella has her CGC also, but we didn't have to work quite as hard at it. Congratulations again! :chili::chili::chili:


For Frank the biggest hurdle was the long down stay. He took forever to master it. He would always do the sit, down and then just pop up and run to me. It took sooooo looooong to get him to do this! 



silverhaven said:


> How fantastic, way to go both of you, and the trainer. :cheer: would love to hear how you did it. My Penny is the same way with other dogs, and we live in a very very doggy neighbourhood. Been talking to one trainer who does BAT training, but she thinks Penny may need something from the vet to relax her before starting, as well as using the thundershirt. She goes for playdates with other little yorkies etc. but goes crazy with other dogs.


I'm not familiar with the term BAT training, but training in general is good. I started with private sessions because Frank completely unable to be around strange dogs. Then we started with a basic obedience which was leash walking, sit, down, stay. We then tried a more advanced obedience. It was good practice, but he didn't thrive in that class. We just finished the Threapy Dog class which was just perfect for Frank. The test for the class was the AKC CGC. So glad we did all the work. I feel completely comfortable taking Frank with me everywhere now.

Next up....Truffles...LOL. My trainer has met her and evaluated her, and she just laughs. Truffles is fearless, non-reactive (becasue she knows shes a bad a**) and completely running her own program! Wish me luck with this one!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - no I hadn't realized that Frankie had issues, so double congratulations for getting past that AND for getting the CGC certification. :chili::chili: That's fabulous. I have to see if I can find an affordable training course here. When I checked they wanted nearly $400 (as was their agility class) and I thought that was way steep. I think Tyler would do well.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Pam - no I hadn't realized that Frankie had issues, so double congratulations for getting past that AND for getting the CGC certification. :chili::chili: That's fabulous. I have to see if I can find an affordable training course here. When I checked they wanted nearly $400 (as was their agility class) and I thought that was way steep. I think Tyler would do well.


Wow, Sue. I knew that New York would be more expensive, but that is over four times the cost of our classes! :w00t: I pay $80-$90 for six weeks of class. If I join their kennel club, classes would be $60.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> I'm not familiar with the term BAT training, but training in general is good. I started with private sessions because Frank completely unable to be around strange dogs. Then we started with a basic obedience which was leash walking, sit, down, stay. We then tried a more advanced obedience. It was good practice, but he didn't thrive in that class. We just finished the Threapy Dog class which was just perfect for Frank. The test for the class was the AKC CGC. So glad we did all the work. I feel completely comfortable taking Frank with me everywhere now.
> 
> Next up....Truffles...LOL. My trainer has met her and evaluated her, and she just laughs. Truffles is fearless, non-reactive (becasue she knows shes a bad a**) and completely running her own program! Wish me luck with this one!


BAT is behavior adjustment training. Here is a video if you are interested. 



and the site Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) | Official site for BAT: dog-friendly training for reactivity (aggression, fear, frustration) by Grisha Stewart, MA it helps dogs who are not food motivated in particular I think. Penny isn't, particularly when stressed (around other dogs) and strange people initially. I would only consider private training. She would totally freak out in a doggy setting. 

Good luck with Truffles, sounds like fun ahead LOL. You have made amazing strides.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations, Pam! It's really an accomplishment to have your dog certified by the CGC as a therapy dog, and I know you've worked hard together for this. I'm so proud of you both!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> BAT is behavior adjustment training. Here is a video if you are interested. BAT - Behavior Adjustment Training for dog aggression - YouTube
> and the site Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) | Official site for BAT: dog-friendly training for reactivity (aggression, fear, frustration) by Grisha Stewart, MA it helps dogs who are not food motivated in particular I think. Penny isn't, particularly when stressed (around other dogs) and strange people initially. I would only consider private training. She would totally freak out in a doggy setting.
> 
> Good luck with Truffles, sounds like fun ahead LOL. You have made amazing strides.


 That is very interesting. Thanks for sharing. I know what you mean though. Private sessions was the best choice for Frank and I too. Give it a go, it really helps!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Congratulations, Pam! It's really an accomplishment to have your dog certified by the CGC as a therapy dog, and I know you've worked hard together for this. I'm so proud of you both!


 Thanks Jackie! Now if I ever had some extra time on my hands I might make some visits with him. He is so sweet I think folks would love him. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats Frankie and Pammy :drinkup: Boy, he is super cute Pam :wub2:
I don't remember seeing pics of this little boy that often. What a soulful beautiful face he has. You must be so proud. Sammie is reactive too, unless we stop and introduce, that sometimes works, not always. but I don't take him in pet store anymore, he freaks if he sees a big dog. but at the groomer he does fine or when we meet the neighbors lab walking. I don't get it :angry:. Now Penny, thank goodness she could care less. Or I'd have 2 on my hands like that.

Pam,
I stink at pics, video, anything with a camera, and I post them anyway. I know what you mean, it does take time.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay Frank!!! Great job, Pam...that is awesome! 

I have been wanting to get Bailey his CGC forever. We enrolled in classes last year but we werent able to finish them at the time...we just started them again two weeks ago, and now Bailey's on crate rest for the next few weeks! AH!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Great job Frankie!!! Opey has his AKC CGC too!! We're so happy for you buddy!! And you are such a handsome boy with your paperwork!! :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Good Job Frankie!!!!! That's awesome! Steve can only dream of being that well behaved. Ain't happnin I'm afraid! Kisses from Auntie C!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Great job!! Congrats to both of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

